# HDTV Digital Conversion Affect Camper Antenna?



## haroldj

Was just thinking about the digital conversion coming up in February. If I get a converter box for my tv in the camper, will the camper antenna still work ok? I know there is a difference between UHF and VHF signal, so I didnt know how that would work?


----------



## l2l

It's actually NOT an High Defenition Issue rather than just a conversion from Analog to Digital. TV Stations will shut off their Analog Transmitters and switch to Digital Technology.

You will require a Digital Set Top box to convert these signals...

Hope that helps


----------



## ctfortner

Like L2L said, you will definitely need the digital converter box.

If your current antenna gets good reception, you should be able to get reception of digital television broadcast signals with the same antenna. 

It is confusing to me to though, when you look at this FAQ Read the very last one.......

*How do I know which antenna to buy?
*Since most DTV stations use channels in the UHF band, you will likely need an antenna that can receive UHF signals. But if any stations in your area broadcast on VHF, then you will need a combination VHF/UHF antenna. Receiving VHF and UHF requires different types of antennas. If your existing antenna is VHF-only, then you will need to replace it.


----------



## mailfire99

*Camper Digital TV*

Ok, have a look here, this explains things much better.

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/dtvantennas.html

*Try Using Your Existing Antenna First *


First, it is important to know that if your television currently receives good quality reception on analog channels 2-51 with a broadcast antenna, it should be able to receive digital television (DTV) signals, including high definition television (HDTV) signals, with the same broadcast antenna. You do not need to purchase a "DTV antenna" or an “HDTV antenna” to receive DTV or HDTV signals. However, consumers should be aware that if they use a digital-to-analog converter box, they will still need to use an antenna to receive DTV signals. 

Prior to making any changes to your current antenna or antenna system, you should check to see if it will receive the digital signals being broadcast in your area. Connect your existing antenna to either a digital television or a digital-to-analog converter box connected to an analog TV. Make sure your TV is set up to receive over-the-air broadcasts (as opposed to being connected to a paid provider such as a cable or satellite TV company). It may also be helpful to perform a “channel scan,” in which your TV will automatically check to see which stations it can receive. In many cases, this is all you will need to do to watch digital television broadcasts.


----------



## happiestcamper

I read that some Winegards won't work. I tested mine, and it didn't. I don't use the TV that much anyway, only if there happens to be some major sporting event on. If I full-timed, I would get a dish and take one of my DirecTV receivers with us.


----------



## dchaviland

Anything you know that may be specific to the Wineguards? In our Wildcat we have always had better reception with the rabbit ears than the antenna that came with the Trailer. But then we figure that is moot since as long as we grab one of our Dish receivers, we can get the Dish up and aligned in about 15 minutes. Once I get it worked into position with the aid of a "signal intensity meter" and tell the system to reset the switch, we get our channels without much more work.

David


----------



## happiestcamper

I just remember reading that in Trailer Life. All I can say is to test it. My Wineguard always worked good with the analog.


----------



## l2l

This product says that it is HD & Digital Ready but my question would be do you still require a Digital Set Top Box?

If NOT this sure beats having TWO Boxes, as I have two tv's in my trailer.

Any advice would be appreciated.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/winegard-wingman/44021


----------



## ctfortner

l2l, yes, I am sure you still need a box, unless your tv is HD. Basically its the same setup I have at home. I built my own UHF antenna, but it does not work without having an HD tv, or a converter box. All that product is doing is providing you with UHF (ultra high frequency) and VHF (very high frequency), versus your current antenna probably just having VHF. So, its just to help you get better signal quality for digital stations.


----------



## l2l

Ya i figured as much, oh well thanks.


----------



## heruide

Yesterday Congress agree to extend the date when all TV stations must broadcast in Digital. The new date is June 12th. That should give folks more time to get the converter boxes etc.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner

I didn't hear that. Last I hear a week or so ago, was that they said they were not going to push the date back. Oh well, whether its now, or later, there will be a lot of people that are not ready. I hooked up my new converter last night using my homemade UHF antenna, works great.


----------



## happiestcamper

What they pass only means that analog has to be turned off by June 12 - broadcasters can cut it any time they want. If I was a station, I'd still cut it on the original date.


----------



## heruide

I agree that the stations can cut off the analog signal anytime before June 12. Some have done so already. However, Nielsen has estimated that "more than 5.8 million U.S. households, or 5.1 percent of all homes, are not ready". Urban areas will probably have a higher percentage than rural areas.

I suspect each station will have to determine the number of homes in their viewership that are not ready and weigh the consequences versus the cost of keeping the analog systems going.

Ruide


----------



## l2l

ctfortner said:


> I hooked up my new converter last night using my homemade UHF antenna, works great.


Can you tell me what you used and will it work for teh camper too??

Thanks


----------



## ctfortner

This is the box I bought 

RCA Digital TV Converter Box, DTA800
Walmart.com: RCA Digital TV Converter Box, DTA800: DVD & Blu-ray Players

For the UHF antenna, I built my own using these plans. Its cheap, and easy, and yes, it would work in the camper, if i wanted to haul it around, but it would not be practical really.

How to build a HDTV Antenna....CHEAP!

While this is not the prettiest thing, I have it in my attic so it is not visible to anyone. It comes in over coax to my 8 way splitter, which sends it to the other rooms too.


----------



## happiestcamper

From the "stimulus" bill:

For an amount for "Digital-to-Analog Converter Box Program", $650,000,000, for additional coupons and related activities under the program implemented under section 3005 of the Digital Television Transition and Public Safety Act of 2005: _Provided_, That of the amounts provided under this heading, $90,000,000 may be for education and outreach, including grants to organizations for programs to educate vulnerable populations, including senior citizens, minority communities, people with disabilities, low-income individuals, and people living in rural areas, about the transition and to provide one-on-one assistance to vulnerable populations, including help with converter box installation: _Provided further_, That the amounts provide in the previous proviso may be transferred to the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) if deemed necessary and appropriate by the Secretary of Commerce in consultation with the FCC, and only if the Committees of the House and Senate are notified not less than 5 days in advance of transfer of such funds.

$90 million to help one-on-one with vulnerable communities, including installation help? And they can transfer this money to the FCC with 5 days notice.

Unbelievable.


----------

